# Trouble shooting a Briggs and Stratton 12 HP End Play



## Tmac32 (Sep 19, 2015)

I put a new oil sump and gasket 0.015 on my 12 hp Briggs and Strattonand after I torque the sump bolts the motor won't turn so i pull it back down and I put a second 0.015 sump gaskets on and it turns a little but it still won't start the gaskets I used are 0.015 should I put one more on or do they make a thicker gasket?


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes this how you adjust the crankshaft end play but it also be use in combination with thrust washers as need if the camshaft is causing the problem as it may need it own thrust washers too. It would to which is doing the binding with machinist's Blue or Red. but if was working prior to the gasket only change then I would just be the gasket setup.

The follow is from the single cylinder L-head service manual. More info this found in this or your particular engine service manual.

All Model Series
Crankshaft end play is .002” – .008” (.05 mm – .20 mm)
on all models except as listed in Table No. 5, Page 27.
Specifications. Procedures for adjusting end play differ according to engine type. See Text. 

Check and Adjust Crankshaft End Play
Aluminum Cylinders – Plain Bearings
When crankcase cover or sump is installed with a .015”
(.38 mm) thick gasket, end play should be within specification.
If end play is less than required, use additional gaskets .005” (.13 mm), .009” (.23 mm), or .015” (.38 mm) alone or in combination, to adjust.

NOTE:If end play exceeds specification with one .015” (.38 mm) thick gasket, a thrust washer is available for use on the P.T.O. end of the crankshaft (except Model Series 100700, 120000, flywheel end only), with additional .005” (.13 mm), .009” (.23 mm) or .015” (.38 mm) gasket to reduce end play.
Gaskets are available in thicknesses of:
.015” (.38 mm), .009” (.23 mm), 005” (.13 mm).

Thrust washers are in the following sizes:
• 220624 .0625 thrust washer for .875” (22.23 mm) dia. crankshaft.
• 220708 .0625 thrust washer for 1.000” (25.4 mm) dia. crankshaft.
• 222949 .062 thrust washer for 1.181” (30.0 mm) dia. crankshaft.
• 222951 .062 thrust washer for 1.378” (35.0 mm) dia. crankshaft.


----------



## Tmac32 (Sep 19, 2015)

So right now I have 2 gaskets .015 and if I add .05 would that be to much that would be .035


----------



## Tmac32 (Sep 19, 2015)

Know that would be .89mm


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

If you have a thrust washer on crank or cam now remove it and try again. Either one would cause binding if not needed.

BTW 
3ea .009 + .005 = .034
2ea .009 + .015 = .033


----------

